# No sound on Thinkpad x201 tablet



## FreeDomBSD (Oct 27, 2013)

No sound.
dmesg output:
http://pastebin.com/eb2HXxYV


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

[thread=7290]*PC-BSD* DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]


----------

